# Picture of new motorhome



## Ails40 (Apr 27, 2010)

We picked up our new Motorhome 2 weeks ago, and I have now got round to posting the first picture!! 

We are having sooooo much fun!  

Thanks for all your advice so far and we hope to get to a rally soon and meet you all.

Thanks again,
Aileen


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

It's very gold and very nice..

pitch looks good too.where is it ?.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 24, 2009)

Very unusual colour. I hope you have a very very happy and relaxing time in it, and travel to all the places you have only ever dreamt of.

Jenny


----------



## Ails40 (Apr 27, 2010)

It wasn't far from Camper UK - Smeatons Lake.

Thanks Jenny - we are really looking forward to getting out and exploring.

Aileen


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*photo*

Did it tow the Range Rover okay?

TM


----------



## Ails40 (Apr 27, 2010)

No!! :lol: :lol: 

But the Range Rover is now up for sale :wink:


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Sale*



Ails40 said:


> No!! :lol: :lol:
> 
> But the Range Rover is now up for sale :wink:


No thanks, bet it is thirstier than my Motorhome!

TM


----------



## Ails40 (Apr 27, 2010)

Great car to drive, BUT - very very very thirsty!!


----------



## dhutchy (Feb 7, 2010)

lovely motorhome hope you have a brilliant time in it we are in ours its a great way of life.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Thirsty*



Ails40 said:


> Great car to drive, BUT - very very very thirsty!!


Ohe well, enjoy the motorhome, I am sure you will.

If you want a less thirsty 4x4 I don't think you will find better than a BMW X5 Diesel. I used to get 30mpg out of mine and they have improved that now.

TM


----------

